# John Deere 467 problems



## JD467 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a John Deere 467 with around 14000 bales on it. Last year is started making a bumping noise it in. I comes an goes thru out the day. I have replaced all my big bearing on the outside of Baler an in the process of changing the inner roller bearing. I have tore the pickup apart an it all looks good. It sound like it coming out of the top of the Baler, but it hard to pin down. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine does something similar to that, sounded like that when I bought it and I've put 2500 bales on it since then. Wish I knew how to help. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Have you checked the bottom roller in the tail gate. The one the feeds the net wrap. It has a couple of ears on it and will knock if the bearing gets loose.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine knocked till I traded it for a new holland , ain't heard it since .......


----------



## JD467 (Apr 29, 2011)

rajela said:


> Have you checked the bottom roller in the tail gate. The one the feeds the net wrap. It has a couple of ears on it and will knock if the bearing gets loose.


----------



## JD467 (Apr 29, 2011)

I am going to replace them rejala. I replaced one of them two years ago, it seems to roll smooth but it may have some slack.


----------



## JD467 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks 1 eyed. It had been a really good Baler. An I am not ready to go to the other side yet. Lol


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

1eyedjack said:


> Mine knocked till I traded it for a new holland , ain't heard it since .......


One difference between JD & NH rd balers is type of brgs/shafts. I can change brgs in the field on my JD 467 without the aid/need of a cutting torch because the brgs with hex bore fit a little loose on hex shafts which contributes to some knocking noise. Normally brgs with locking collars such as NH rd balers utilize don't knock on shaft but are a PITA to replace. I'll bet NH baler brgs don't last for the life of baler.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've had ONE belt roller bearing fail in 17,000 bales. I don't like how the shaft gets worn with hex bearings. NH uses a few of those too . . .


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've baled over 150,000 combined bales with a JD 430,435,466 & 467 balers and never had to replace a hex shaft from wear caused by brg in my 30 yrs of custom hay baling operation.


----------



## NRC51 (May 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to get the pickup rotor out. can it be done without removing the pickup drum and teeth etc or does the hex shaft pull out and the rotor can be removed? 467 mega wide


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

without the aid of a tech manual I can't intelligently answer your question BUT my guess is pickup will have to be removed to R&R rotor.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

From viewing parts catalog it appears rotor & hex shaft are built together. I think rotor can be removed with PU teeth intact IE not removed. What happened to your balers rotor. I hit an object(rock or limb)and bent 2 rotor fingers on my 467 but managed to straighten them back utilizing a torch & flattened pipe.


----------



## NRC51 (May 4, 2010)

I traded for this baler and while going through it noticed rotor fingers missing and a bearing out. the bearing is easy to get at but it would be a lot easier to rebuild the rotor if it was out. Not a must but I thought if the hex shaft slid out through the rotor shaft and let it come out it would have been easier.

Does anyone have a link to a good parts diagram or manual for the 467 Mega Wide? I don't really want to spend $97 dollars for a CD.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You can view parts catalog on line at JDparts.com. Have you considered replacing rotor tines(key 31) while rotor is still in hay baler? Part number below is for 2 tines.

AE59590 Hardware Kit -







125.17 USD


----------



## NRC51 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Jim. I didn't know they sold them that way so I already made them with some plate and plasma cutter it was pretty easy and cheap. I only need to replace 5 halves and straighten 1. I just thought if it came out easily it would make a nicer job. Thanks for the help


----------

